# Max Mix



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Just purchased a Max Mix after 4 minute internet search for co2 difusser/reactor.

Anyone use one? Thoughts? 

Amazon.com : Gulfstream Tropical AGU00528 Ista Max Mix Co2 Reactor for Aquarium, Medium : Pet Supplies


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Never heard of it.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Never heard of it.


Ditto


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Are you putting this inside the tank or outside the tank? I have never heard of it until now, but now I'm reading up on it a bit and curious how it works...


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Got this into the tank last night. (Was on Vaca for couple weeks!!) So far, appears to work, "ok". I have pictures, but having issues uploading currently. Will update with pics once I figure out what I'm doing wrong.


I purchased a small water pump to mate to the Max Mix. And stuck everything into the tank. Hooked up the pressurized co2 and away it went.

1) Duckweed. Don't let duckweed get into the cylinder. Propellers won't spin. (Ask me how I know)
2) At low bubble count (<2bps) the unit is spitting out some very tiny bubbles. Not too noticeable though.
3) At high bubble count (5+bps) the unit is spitting out a lot of micro bubbles into the tank.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Update:

It's been just over a month. And I LOVE this thing. I'll be trying the larger Max Mix on the 40T next. 

The 20L likes 3 bps. I am getting a nice light green/border yellow out of the drop checker. 

Only thing I'd change, The Rio 180 doesn't create the current I was hoping for.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice! Do you have to buy it as a combo or is it all one unit?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

awesome. show some plant progress pics too!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Nother update.

Love the unit so much I got the larger one for the 40T, and purchased a much bigger water pump. at 3-4 bps, keeps the 40t almost yellow. The bigger pump appears to be key..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

nice


----------

